# Questions for SF Flex Drivers



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Have couple questions for San Francisco drivers

What are the names of the SF WH and where are they located in SF? 

Are these in South SF as well? The location when you do the onboarding says "Greater SF area". So is that both Northern & Southern part of the pennisula (like where SFO is)?

How often do you get a block? i.e. are you down to staring & refreshing at your smartphone every 5-10 mins every day of the week? I've seen some reviews around the web and they indicate blocks are increasingly difficult to come by since so many drivers are signing up nationwide. Is this the case for the SF area?

How often are $100 blocks offered for the SF area?


----------

